# kernel.panic=3 but doesn't reboot after panic (3.5.3)

## ipic

Kernel version:

```
ian2 etc # uname -r

3.5.3-gentoo
```

I have this set in /etc/sysctl.conf

```
kernel.panic = 3
```

It is picked up after boot since I can see this

```
ian2 etc # cat /proc/sys/kernel/panic

3
```

But I had a kernel panic earlier today (looked like a null reference issue), but the machine did not reboot, just sat with kernel panic screen displayed.

Any ideas about how to ensure a kernel panic is followed by a reboot?

Thanks

Ian

----------

## aCOSwt

The answer is in  /proc/sys/kernel/panic

If you read a 0 then it's the default action : Do not reboot.

If it is non null then the number stands for the number of seconds to wait before rebooting.

You can set this permanently as part of your /etc/sysctl.conf by simply adding the following line :

kernel.panic=number_of_seconds_to wait_before_rebooting

----------

## ipic

 *aCOSwt wrote:*   

> The answer is in  /proc/sys/kernel/panic
> 
> If you read a 0 then it's the default action : Do not reboot.
> 
> If it is non null then the number stands for the number of seconds to wait before rebooting.
> ...

 

Whilst I appreciate the response - did you actually read my original post?

I have set the value in  /etc/sysctl.conf to 3, and /proc/sys/kernel/panic shows 3, all itemised in the original post.

My question is: given the value is set to 3, why didn;t the kernel reboot after the panic?

Thanks

Regards

Ian

----------

## aCOSwt

 *ipic wrote:*   

> Whilst I appreciate the response - did you actually read my original post?

 

 :Embarassed:  I would have sworn that yes... but... actually... I must now realize that... I did not.   :Embarassed: 

Apologizes.

----------

## Hu

Please post the exact text of the alleged panic.  From the description in the top post, it sounds like a kernel bug, not a panic.  Some kernel bugs can result in a traceback, but not panic the machine.

----------

